# Honey Glut



## Tenbears

Now you understand why the us has a high terrify on Chinese honey. they still get it in here through Brazil and Argentina. Those and any country who facilitates the importation ANY product to circumvent paying tariffs should also have tariffs placed on their imports.


----------



## BooneCtyBeek

Note that the China honey is adulterated having rice syrup mixed in it.


----------



## wildbranch2007

a friend sent me the following link, try and compete with these prices:scratch: real or a scam

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/fod/5648574925.html


----------



## jim lyon

wildbranch2007 said:


> a friend sent me the following link, try and compete with these prices:scratch: real or a scam
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/fod/5648574925.html


Wow, that one seems kind of "out there" even by Chinese standards. That's about HFCS price and with a drum included. Gonna wave the scam flag on that one.


----------



## babybee

Well it is in their famous green drums. Makes me wonder


----------



## jim lyon

I remember something like this a few years ago in the wake of the story where a large block of Chinese honey was rejected. Seems like no one really knew what was going to happen to it and it was advertised on the cheap with the caveat that it had to be hauled back out of the country.


----------



## wildbranch2007

just couldn't resist so did some searches here is what the BBB had to say, couldn't find a listing any place else for the company.



> THIS BUSINESS IS NOT BBB ACCREDITED.
> R & J Liquidation
> 82 Midland Avenue, Saddle Brook, NJ 07663
> ! R & J LIQUIDATION IS BELIEVED TO BE OUT OF BUSINESS !


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBbRDSG41_I

Yes...broodcombs...

Customers better eat local honey rather than imported honey. :scratch:


----------



## TalonRedding

Wonder how many shipments like that are just waiting to be put on the shelves?


----------



## TalonRedding

From 2011:

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2011/08/honey-laundering/#.V4AvefA8KrU


----------



## babybee

What country was that video from?


----------



## kbruce66

I worked for a large honey processer last year, I think he shipped to Denver, the used barrels I cleaned and we filled seemed to almost all be from Brazil and Argentina.


----------



## jimmyzshack

phone number comes back to

Avu LE Vu
0 Ratings | 0 Reviews
2 School house Rd
Ronkonkoma, NY 11779
718-690-6512
OPEN. 
DETAILS
Website Email Business
Avu Le Vu is Your favorite store for shopping sexual wellness products online! Our products are 100 percent guaranteed to give you pleasure or your money back.


----------



## usngunr

kbruce66 said:


> I worked for a large honey processer last year, I think he shipped to Denver, the used barrels I cleaned and we filled seemed to almost all be from Brazil and Argentina.


That is the latest routing. China sells to A South American company. They re-label as a product of South America and ship to the US. Been several of those found lately.


----------



## Fusion_power

http://www.theprovince.com/business/12048249/story.html


----------



## irwin harlton

“We have a serious food-fraud problem,” he said. ....what he dodn't say was what the Canadian gov't was going to do about it, very little I would think, they are firm belivers of free trade and we are a very small industry


----------

